# Age limit for buying bettas



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I recently rescued a young betta from my lps. When I got an employee to come remove the fish from the system (it's an Elive system, they have to disconnect and shut of the air valve) the lady paused and asked me if I was 18.

...I'm 20...

Putting aside the fact that she's been there for many years, and I've been coming in for many years (only store around) and I've chatted with her MANY times, and my SISTER even worked at the store before... 

Since when has there been an age limit when purchasing fish? Like, I'm not really against it, it slightly raises the chances for the fish to receive proper care, but I've NEVER heard of anyone being asked their age when buying a betta.

Maybe she asked me this time because usually my mom is with me, but still, I've been coming in a lot in the last 6 months, not always with my mother in tow, and never have I been stopped and asked my age. She was with me when I got Lux, but I was the one paying. Maybe I really do have a baby face x.x

Has anyone else had this experience? Is it a new thing?


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

TBH, I always thought she was rather ditzy....


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I did.

It was at Petco. Though I really regret going there. Only for the supplies... And the Bettas. Anyways, I was buying so Ghost Shrimp one day and the fish employee asked if I had a guardian with me. I replied yes. She's in the car. He told me I needed to bring her in.. The reason why she wanted to stay in the car (my mother) is because we've been to fish places enough and she's tired with work and etc. Welp, there goes some rest time for her. It's very annoying how they want a guardian for "young aged 'kids'" really makes me mad :/ the shrimp ended up being snack  for my betta

There is another time were I had a 10 g tank with a betta... And I was buying some lil neons.. But, that's a different story XD!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Both Petco and Petsmart have a policy that you have to be 18 or older to purchase any live animals, include snails and shrimp. this is because they don't want to be selling to kids who are just going to abuse the animals (yet petco is the one that abuses fish). I get that it can be annoying but it is actually a good thing. It keeps kids from buying fish and taking them home only to find out that the parents won't let them keep them. 

If your parent or guardian was with you, they won't ask your age even if you are the one paying. They assume that the parent/guardian is allowing you to make this purchase.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, this is a good thing. Annoying, true. But still--

Even when a minor involved is very responsible and assumes the full care and maintenance of the animal to the best of their ability, ultimately things fall on the parents. What goes in in their house is their responsibility, and what their kids do and what they buy impacts everyone else in the house. This is especially true when the purchase involves a live animal. Equipment can get expensive, and parents need to know what's going on and what kind of costs and care could come their way if their child is unable for any reason to provide the appropriate care and equipment for the animal.

It doesn't matter if it's a fish, a hamster, or a dog - parents need to be involved and give permission. Things tend to not go well for the animal, otherwise.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes. It's very annoying >__<!

 I think I'm pretty responsible. But Petco apparently doesn't know that yet :3


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Never said it wasn't a good thing, it is, seeing as you're likely financially independent and mature enough to properly care for the animal. Thing is, there are many people under 18 I'd trust MORE than an adult. In a way, 16 might be a better limit. 

But I agree, half the time the somewhat adequate care the animal may receive with a young-ish owner is still 10x better than most stores. Mine is no different.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I remember buying a betta fish when I was about 10. I bought it at a local K-mart. I rode my bike the 2 or 3 miles to the store in the August heat. I picked out my fish, a nice red one. The lady bagged him up for me and off I went. To the bowling alley. I left the betta in the bag tied to the handlebars and hung out with my buddies for a few hours.

After a few relaxing frames and some video games, I decided I needed a cheesesteak for myself. I went over to the sandwich shop and had my lunch. I figured I would stop by my Aunt Betty's house ask for a drink of water and show her my new fish on the way home. It wasn't too far, maybe about a mile and a half. She loved the color and said she thought he would look very nice in my new 10 gallon tank, which was already grossly overstocked, no heater, no lid.

Well, I figured it was time to get home but it was hot out and I really could use some ice cream. I stopped and the supermarket got myself a fudgsicle. I noticed a leak in the bag that was tied to my handle bars. I brought my fish into the market and some lady gave me a new bag for the ride home.

After about 4 hours I finally got home and dumped my fish in the tank, without acclimating it. It lived for about 4 or 5 months until it finally jumped out, it was around Christmas. I searched all over but I didn't find him for quite some time. I was putting away some toys that I wasn't playing with anymore and found his mummified remains rattling around in the cockpit of my Millennium Falcon. 

I cringe every time I think of this episode in my life, I wish they would have carded me. It probably wouldn't have mattered, I had my first fake ID by the time a was 15 anyway. And if ID came between me and something I wanted, my 10 year old self would have found a way around it.

I understand you getting upset Tress. But it is a good policy at heart, and you should look at it as taking one for the team.

My girl is 33 and she finds it flattering when she is carded for anything.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I regularly get told I look about 14/15 years old and I am going to be 25 in a month. It is rather awkward. It probably doesn't help I do a lot of stuff with my mum. 

I've only been asked once about my age in relation to buying a fish and this was at a pet store near my old work. They didn't ask for ID, I just told her I was 21 years old and that I have purchased numerous fish at their store in the past. 

After reading dozens of frustrating posts on this forum about younger members whose parents won't give them the financial assistance to properly care for their fish, I can see why some places won't sell animals to minors.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I was only upset at that fact that, despite me being a regular for MANY years, she never clued in that at the very least, mature, probably an adult. Trust me, my problem is not with policy, I was just caught off guard. Thing was, I'd seen many people I knew were my age or younger, buy animals there and never were they questioned. Tbh, I don't think they like me very much there, I point out issues and sometimes pester them to fix them (which they usually just ignore me anyways).

Really surprised that you weren't ID'd o.o 10 is kinda one of those ages where it's rather obvious, but then again those policies likely weren't in place then. I bet your girl does, but I've always been mistaken for younger to the point that it's annoying. Was at a wedding like 2 years ago, some lady came up and was asking me if I was nervous to be starting high school - only to have to pointing out that I was in my last year of high school... She just kinda looked at me shocked and walked away.

;-; Maybe when I'm 30 I'll enjoy such mistakes, but for now its just really uncomfortable


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> After reading dozens of frustrating posts on this forum about younger members whose parents won't give them the financial assistance to properly care for their fish, I can see why some places won't sell animals to minors.


agreed. fish require a lot of financial needs. Not just for setting up the tank but also having the means to buy any meds or anything else the fish needs at a moments notice. I really like petco/petsmart's policy. Regardless of how old you are, if you are still a minor and living with your parents, your parents are still responsible for the fish since they allowed it into their home.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I have trouble in some social situations so I usually get my mom to come with me, or I'll drag her in to get her opinion on something. The lady just asked my age, I didn't have to show ID. 

I fully understand why they do it, I actually applaud them for finally stepping in, albeit it's a baby step. I know kids in real life that would buy/take in pets without parental permission. They could never understand why they weren't allowed and always threw a fit about it. 

Personally, I was the kind of kid you could actually trust to care for an animal. I grew up raising farm animals, hatching and caring for chicks, etc. Though my mom did most the work, I did help a lot. Yet still, when it came to fish, I didn't get it quite right. Fell for all the "common" knowledge and kept a bunch of goldfish in a 5g, an later a 15g. First betta had a .75g and was fed only frozen bloodworms. Didn't use conditioner for any, yet rarely encountered health problems.

I think if more people are made aware of the misconception that fish are "cheap" and "easy" pets, less parents would buy them for young kids. But it's hard to undo decades of misinformation.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah i think its because they dont want you to hurt/abuse the pets, and they dont want a raging parent to come ripping through the doors like "whyd you sell my kid this!?" 
Im not even 18, but the guy at my LPS knows that i go in there all the time to buy stuff, and he has no problems with it. that being said he wouldnt sell a fish to a random kid, the door even said 14+ dont need a parent, but under 14 must be accompanied.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I am 17, and I've never been asked my age when I purchase fish either Petco or Petsmart. Then again, I do look and act much older than I am, so that could be it. 

I think there should definitely be age limits for buying live animals. Although, personally, I wish the age limit was 13 instead of 18 for this type of thing. There's a lot of irresponsible teenagers, sure, but I think that for "low-maintenance" and relatively cheap pets like fish, it doesn't make much sense to have that type of limit.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I think 16 is minimum. At that age most teens are working, possibly driving, and starting to be independent. Some have even moved out by that age. Not saying that there aren't caring, mature people under 16, it's more about being able to handle the costs associated with owning ANY pet.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

I think once you hit 65 you should get a senior discount.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Should be 60, then I could get my mom to buy stuff with the discount xD


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

I wonder if I'll ever get carded at a pet store. I never get to use my dang ID. I don't think it's really flattering anymore for me to get carded. I don't think it's because I look that young(someone actually asked if I was 12 for a ticket discount recently...I'm 20.), but because all the kids in this area look freakishly older. I swear all the 6th grade girls here look like high school juniors.

But I'm glad there is an age limit. Nobody wants to deal with angry parents these days and I can see why. I've never been asked, but every time I've been, I've been there with my mom anyway. She likes to browse and looking at the birds, so we always go in together.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I agree with you there Reccka. Kids are being pushed to grow up too fast, getting intertwined with adult issues like diets when they should be playing and just being kids. I have a friend who looked 18 when she was 12, as if her body was ahead of itself a bit. 

I think my mom is getting annoyed with me dragging her in cause I always point out and get upset about the conditions there. I would stop going there all together but its the only shop around. Next one is a hour drive away.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I got carded when I bought my mom cigarettes for Christmas. My state cards anyone who looks under 40. The day I don't get carded is going to be very depressing.

It's all just business. Don't take it personal.


----------



## kyleeschweer (Oct 21, 2020)

VivianKJean said:


> Both Petco and Petsmart have a policy that you have to be 18 or older to purchase any live animals, include snails and shrimp. this is because they don't want to be selling to kids who are just going to abuse the animals (yet petco is the one that abuses fish). I get that it can be annoying but it is actually a good thing. It keeps kids from buying fish and taking them home only to find out that the parents won't let them keep them.
> 
> If your parent or guardian was with you, they won't ask your age even if you are the one paying. They assume that the parent/guardian is allowing you to make this purchase.


no true i’m fourth teen and bought a betta fish with my papa in the car and they didn’t ask how old i was


----------

